# Why are the leftists such elitist pieces of crap?



## Wraith (Jun 19, 2019)

Maybe this is a debating and arguing tactic of all retards, but I've been experiencing something for a pretty long time and it's been pissing me off. Have you ever had any discussion with someone from the left, even regular ol' democrats who don't identify with the words, feminist, liberal, progressive or socialist, and you bring up something about economics, morality, whatever. And without fail if you ask some of the most basic questions about why they are behaving the way they are (usually like a turd,) or why your values are bad and their values are good, I swear, it's almost 100% where they do this one tactic:

_You're not as important as I am, therefore I am right. 
You're not as popular as I am, etc.
You've not had as much sex as I do...
You're not as rich as I am..._
Etc.

Almost without fail it's been like this for a long time. Yeah I know if you're on the left you're guaranteed to pretty much be either ignorant of the very things your side believes in or does, but I've been studying politics, religion, faith, morals, common sense and all sorts of stuff for over 25 years and way back when they used to make this claim that would be why they thought they were superior to you. I'm sure you've heard variants of it:
WE CARE ABOUT THE POOR AND THE MIDDLE CLASS. WE CARE ABOUT THE LITTLE GUY. 
Then without fail the little freaks in a debate or discussion will down your ass and then clown your ass instead of standing up for the filthy vomit actions and beliefs they have. See list above. 

So my question is two-fold:
Have you encountered this specifically as a trait of these arrogant turd burglars?
Where did that dedication to people who are "have nots" go? I'm guessing it was a lei and was never there. 

Don't get me wrong, I was never under any delusion that it was a core principle for a lot of the elitist scum, but the rank and file now even act this way.
What do you think?


----------



## kadoink (Jun 19, 2019)

Because its the easiest type of activist to be. You dont have to go out and strike, you dont have to get arrested for being trash, you can get awya with political violence, you get reinforced for being "special" by politicians, the new media, celebrities, tech companies, colleges, all for having the "right: opinion.

You get all the attention and praise for being a lazy piece of crap on a computer at a starbucks and get the added bonus of being able to assault other people and get out the same day. Its a cult with a lot of reinforcement.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jun 19, 2019)

Is it that Leftists are elitist, or that elitists are Leftist?


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jun 19, 2019)

>hurr I don't like this group of people so I'm gonna make a thread circlejerking over how much I don't like them.



Amazing thread.


Wraith said:


> Almost without fail it's been like this for a long time. Yeah I know if you're on the left you're guaranteed to pretty much be either ignorant of the very things your side believes in or does, but I've been studying politics, religion, faith, morals, common sense and all sorts of stuff for over 25 years and way back when they used to make this claim that would be why they thought they were superior to you. I'm sure you've heard variants of it:
> WE CARE ABOUT THE POOR AND THE MIDDLE CLASS. WE CARE ABOUT THE LITTLE GUY.
> Then without fail the little freaks in a debate or discussion will down your ass and then clown your ass instad of standing up for the filthy vomit actions and beliefs they have. See list above.
> 
> ...


What point are you trying to make? That libtards don't actually care about the poor because...?


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (Jun 19, 2019)

Socialists legitimately believe that they have a moral duty to their ideology 



Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> Is it that Leftists are elitist, or that elitists are Leftist?


What about elite leftists?


----------



## Arcturus (Jun 19, 2019)

Another thread with tard fight potential? Fuck yes.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Jun 19, 2019)

run opsimulator.exe


----------



## Arctic Fox (Jun 19, 2019)

There are elitists in all parties and nations in the world. In the US the media favors leftists, which is why we see them more often.

There are dems and former dems who deeply care about people, and aren't crazy. We just rarely see them.


----------



## BoingoTango (Jun 19, 2019)

I mean of all the annoying shit that is unique to the left you seemed to have focused on shitty arguing tactics of all sides that are just common shitty arguing tactics.


----------



## MagneticTowels (Jun 19, 2019)

Wraith said:


> Maybe this is a debating and arguing tactic of all exceptional individuals, but I've been experiencing something for a pretty long time and it's been pissing me off. Have you ever had any discussion with someone from the left, even regular ol' democrats who don't identify with the words, feminist, liberal, progressive or socialist, and you bring up something about economics, morality, whatever. And without fail if you ask some of the most basic questions about why they are behaving the way they are (usually like a turd,) or why your values are bad and their values are good, I swear, it's almost 100% where they do this one tactic:
> 
> _You're not as important as I am, therefore I am right.
> You're not as popular as I am, etc.
> ...


Maybe it is in the nature of leftist thought


----------



## I Love Beef (Jun 19, 2019)

I think the right term you want to use is fauxgressives, SJW fags, or Baizuos.

Those assholes don't care for shit about anything except their self image.

And what do I mean by Fauxgressives? I mean patronizing culturally myopic twofaced hypocrite as fuck white people who think they're doing the world a favor but are self important mighty whiteys without the direct racism angle which they protest against. Instead they use an indirect one, which is worse.

Because as soon as the factors of race and cultural differences kick right on in, "it's someone else's problem" and their ignorance just pops on right up.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jun 19, 2019)

Yeah, I've encountered that myself time and time again on the net.

It always comes down to ad hominem attacks with them, they always have to call into question your value as a person.

No matter how civil you try to keep it or how respectful you try to be, if you refuse to budge it's a 100% certainty they will throw it back in your face and shit on you in very vicious ways.

That shit stings, I don't know why they think vicious  personal attacks are supposed to win you over to their side because it does the opposite.


----------



## Clop (Jun 19, 2019)

If you look at people criticizing the left, they're going to concentrate on the worst of theirs. Meanwhile on the other side it's vice versa. You don't hear about the absolute mongoloids on the right if you are on the right, that's how your media feed works because it doesn't think you're interested otherwise.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jun 19, 2019)

Clop said:


> If you look at people criticizing the left, they're going to concentrate on the worst of theirs. Meanwhile on the other side it's vice versa. You don't hear about the absolute mongoloids on the right if you are on the right, that's how your media feed works because it doesn't think you're interested otherwise.



This is a bit beside the point, but I'd argue that the Right is a lot more diverse than the Left, and that also makes it feel less like it's a group. Like, if a libertarian does/says something stupid, I don't think of that as "my people." If a religious fundamentalist does/says something stupid, I don't think of that as "my people." 

You could argue that the Left has lots of variety (I'm sure Leftists themselves would), but it's all rather superficial and still boils down to basically just two flavors: social democracy or Communism variants.

Anyways, this is just to say that often times, Right-wing mongoloids don't stand out because they're not the observers' specific breed of mongoloid.


----------



## kadoink (Jun 19, 2019)

Funny thing about groups and shit like this is that there was a time that the right was like this...only not this bad, they were bad and all but they never really got away with half the shit these pink booted thugs do now. The sad thing is the last time the left did this type of bullshit it was the 60s and 70s and they had some legitimate points, but they got too fucking weird and everything seemed to fall apart around the start of the 80s.

Well here we are and the same type of lunacy, now squared it seems, is back only this time rather than focus specifically on the government they're focusing on everything and everyone. The amount of power they've gained through infiltration and harassment is pretty impressive, but the thing is history repeats itself.

This group will cannibalize itself when things go wrong for them, a big chunk will self destruct at how reality isnt what they want it to be, and they're gonna have a self awareness stroke. But thats down the road, I dont know about you guys but I'm expecting to see political violence encouraged and justified by the media in 2020. It's gonna be a fucking weird ride too. :/


----------



## DogEatDogFood (Jun 19, 2019)

Is not a thing about ideology or leftism: people who are usually very arrogant or full of themselves are gonna appeal to their own authority to defend their position. Is a common trait among people who are very insecure and their own beliefs. Sargon is not even a leftist and he is a textbook example of this


----------



## Drunk and Pour (Jun 19, 2019)

Hmmm.  In all my years of arguing about politics, I feel like I've been on the "left" side of the argument.  It isn't until the last 5 or so years that I think the left has shifted away from me.  Really, it's the focus on identity politics that has pushed me away, because as a straight white male, the left has decided I no longer matter.  Also, turning freedom of speech into a right wing issue is a really dumb strategy for leftists.

Why has the left become more elitists?  Probably because for all of my life, Democrats/left were portrayed as the good guys and Republicans/right were portrayed as the bad guys.  It's become so ingrained in our cultural conscience that you only need to blindly follow Dem/left ideology without actually putting the effort into thinking about the ideology and why you agree with it, and that automatically makes you "right" and better than the "other" side.  Anybody on the "other" side is alt-right/far right/extreme right, and therefore is automatically bad.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Jun 19, 2019)

More extreme ideologues of any stripe are inherently detached from the daily political reality of the government they inhabit, because they want something completely different. So they get to sit there and act like they have all the answers all while not really doing anything productive. Julius Evola was an Italian reactionary of aristocratic birth who viewed Fascism as not really far right _enough_, desiring a return to monarchy and aristocracy. He also refused to work as an engineer because he didn't want to "lower" himself and just wrote and painted and walked around his city while it was being bombed.

Basically the minute someone looks at their society's entire system of governance and says "nah, I'd rather take administration cues from the perpetually unemployed" and they buy into that wholeheartedly, they're going to be an annoying faggot.


----------



## Hatoful Dandy (Jun 19, 2019)

"It's called being a decent person!"


----------



## muh_moobs (Jun 19, 2019)

Short answer: Too much flavor-aide

Long answer: Immaturity/evolutionary psychology.

It's about shaming people into falling in line. The "I'm better than you, so nyeh" line (similar to political insults ie. bigot vs. SJW) functions as a dog whistle. When engaged, we feel threatened, and the lizard brain seeks safety in numbers and to avoid violence. So, this sort of language allows a potential adversary to signal whether they're part of our tribe or not (they can either fall over and admit defeat, or dig in and hold their ground) and serves to attract other tribe members, giving the person who blew the whistle safety in numbers.

Ever watch witness a group of people (right or left) dogpile on someone expressing views different from theirs on Facebook or some other website? Just imagine a bunch of cave people clubbing an intruder. It's ultimately all rooted in tribal evolution.


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (Jun 19, 2019)

kadoink said:


> This group will cannibalize itself when things go wrong for them, a big chunk will self destruct at how reality isnt what they want it to be, and they're gonna have a self awareness stroke. But thats down the road, I dont know about you guys but I'm expecting to see political violence encouraged and justified by the media in 2020. It's gonna be a fucking weird ride too. :/



The media is going to need to have a narrative to explain how Trump could have possibly been reelected.

Just AOC and Omar running their mouths for 2 years should be enough to reelect that dimwit by themselves but never leave it to chance.


----------



## Ambidextype (Jun 19, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> What point are you trying to make? That libtards don't actually care about the poor because...?



Let's be honest. They don't. If they did, there wouldn't be as many homeless people in San Francisco. This is where all the giant corporations are located. Google, Apple and Patreon that love to think of the poor so let's be socialist yada yada yada but they don't do shit. They don't walk the walk. Then there's this video. And to put the shit cherry on top, you have generally left-leaning celebrities just seem to love immigrants yet refuse to house them in their own properties. I mean you love to be contrarian, at least make some fucking effort.

*



*


----------



## School of Fish (Jun 19, 2019)

I don't think that this type of elitism and arrogance is found only on the left because this type of obnoxious behavior can be found on many parts of the political spectrum too.

There are sane people on the left as much as there are sane people on the right but both the left and the right have their fair share of dumbshits, arrogant idiots, and moral busybodies that want to police people's lives.

In the 80's and 90's you had the moralist right that wanted to restrict and ban shit because of moral and/or religious reasons and from the 2000's up until the present day you now have far-left nutjobs that want to enact a Maoist-styled cultural revolution for everything and ironically resorting to many of the same tactics that moralist right used to gain power and influence during the 80's and 90's.

To put it another way, misfits and insecure nobodies will simply adopt political ideas regardless of where they are on the political spectrum just so that they can feed their own egos and if you look at these people very carefully then you will notice that these people also don't really believe in what they are preaching either.


----------



## Coach Kreeton Of All That (Jun 19, 2019)

I think a lot of this has to do with a number of lefties being middle-upper class and living a coddled life. The same can be said for the early righties of the 80s - 90s. They lived in a damn bubble. And that's somewhat why we have retards like Jordan Hunt or Neckie making asses of themselves or becoming laughingstocks. Just like how we got JTM and Shaner admitting they're exceptional.

I think these types of people are cursed with this inability to shut the fuck up because they were never slapped in the face or never learned that people perceive reality differently from others. That results in types such as cows being unable to process the way things work when applied to daily life.


----------



## Libtard-Wrecking Krogoth (Jun 19, 2019)

cuz there tarded commy's, thats y


----------



## Arcturus (Jun 19, 2019)

kadoink said:


> This group will cannibalize itself when things go wrong for them, a big chunk will self destruct at how reality isnt what they want it to be, and they're gonna have a self awareness stroke. But thats down the road, I dont know about you guys but I'm expecting to see political violence encouraged and justified by the media in 2020. It's gonna be a fucking weird ride too. :/


 I think the cannibalization has already started. I saw something not too long ago about them going after black men now. When you create a hugbox, you eventually start running out of people to be pissed at and go after each other.


----------



## Done (Jun 19, 2019)

All this tl;dr because someone called you an incel?

Maybe they were right..


----------



## Jaiman (Jun 19, 2019)

>deep thoughts
you must be 15 and just learned what an sjw is


----------



## nonvir_1984 (Jun 19, 2019)

From my limited experience interacting with the humans, being a piece of elitist crap is not the monopoly of leftists. Those on the right can also be gold medalists. And the Religion of Peace, which is a type of theocratic fascism, are elitist pieces of crap. 
But of the non-headbanging varieties, I'm thinking here of paleo-conservatives and fuckwits like that.
As soon as you think you know the answers and that you and your group think comrades, and discount other reasoned views, you have become a piece of elitist crap. 
It's best to stay away from the humans because they are unpredictable and can bite.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jun 19, 2019)

Tfw u try to own the libtards epic style but the libtard owns u epic style instead


----------



## UQ 770 (Jun 19, 2019)

Come on dude, you summed the whole thing up in your own fucking post.

Elitism arises specifically out of that compulsive need to compare yourself to others. Its really not dependent on ideology, you don't need to be a Leftist to be a judgemental asshole. You can link Leftist Elitists to Leftism, but that's just because those particular people chose Leftism as their nesting site. Conservatives can be quite elitist, though it sometimes seems like their kids are incapable of being anything other than whiny, self-hating depressive.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Jun 19, 2019)

In my experience, because they see themselves as smarter and more well read than others. But they are just the same as everyone else.
Take that abortion thing that passed, my entire class was sperging out over the state wanting to arrest women for abortions and miscarriages, including the teacher. Until I asked, “Did any of you read the fucking bill?” No one did, and they were wrong about everything because they got the news from Twitter. I read it because I knew I could fuck with them.
But that’s what I’m talking about. They think they can’t be fooled, but any scam artist knows those people are the easist to grift.


----------



## Trig.Point (Jun 19, 2019)

Sīn the Moon Daddy said:


> The media is going to need to have a narrative to explain how Trump could have possibly been reelected.
> 
> Just AOC and Omar running their mouths for 2 years should be enough to reelect that dimwit by themselves but never leave it to chance.



I don't think you could refer to AOC as being an elite individual. The activists that got her elected decided they wanted a pliant, young photogenic minority woman, that could just about string a sentence together.  There would have been plenty to choose from.

Omar is different she's smarter and while AOC likes to play at being a part of some larger cohesive community, Omar actually is part of one.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jun 19, 2019)

Wraith said:


> Maybe this is a debating and arguing tactic of all exceptional individuals, but I've been experiencing something for a pretty long time and it's been pissing me off. Have you ever had any discussion with someone from the left, even regular ol' democrats who don't identify with the words, feminist, liberal, progressive or socialist, and you bring up something about economics, morality, whatever. And without fail if you ask some of the most basic questions about why they are behaving the way they are (usually like a turd,) or why your values are bad and their values are good, I swear, it's almost 100% where they do this one tactic:
> 
> _You're not as important as I am, therefore I am right.
> You're not as popular as I am, etc.
> ...



If you think that there's no smart left people, open a thread on a serious subject where there is a traditional left/right divide.

Maybe the reason why you have low-grade discussions is that you bring little to the table to invite higher-grade discussions.

I think a left-wing world view is generally a danger to everyone including themselves, but then so is poorly informed right-wing world view.

As to give a more direct answer to your poorly phrased question, you can see it in all the mainstream tv late night shows. They use flattery of their audience to reassure them that nothing at all is wrong and they're on the right side and doing the right thing, watching the right program and not only that, they're culturally advanced, smart and brave for doing so.

Do you think that the right wing doesn't use similar kinds of propaganda?


----------



## Ashy the Angel (Jun 19, 2019)

You might need to stop opening with "Jews and niggers aren't human". Go for an icebreaker like "Hitler couldn't have possibly burned that many corpses in such a short amount of time" or "I think giving women the right to vote was a mistake". Should get those lefties off your case for a bit.


----------



## AF 802 (Jun 20, 2019)

Ashy the Angel said:


> You might need to stop opening with "Jews and niggers aren't human". Go for an icebreaker like "Hitler couldn't have possibly burned that many corpses in such a short amount of time" or "I think giving women the right to vote was a mistake". Should get those lefties off your case for a bit.



This. If you feel the need to be anti-Semitic, be creative with it instead of going "hurr kill all niggers and kikes".


----------



## Fek (Jun 20, 2019)

In an argument, speaking quite generally:

The right will view the left as being wrong.

The left will view the right as being evil.

One of these trends towards allowing civil discourse, while one shuts it down immediately. One will make fun of you; one will attack you. It makes all the difference in damn near any debate you'll have with some other poor schmo opposite the aisle from you.


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Jun 20, 2019)

I must be more tired than usual and missed something in OP's post.
Why are so many people in this thread angry?

Edit: Oh, it is the title, isnt it?


----------



## AF 802 (Jun 20, 2019)

Fek said:


> In an argument, speaking quite generally:
> 
> The right will view the left as being wrong.
> 
> ...



Shut up, libtard.


----------



## Fek (Jun 20, 2019)

Give Her The D said:


> Shut up, libtard.



 NO U

Man..can't remember the last time I was called that (even in jest).


----------



## ICametoLurk (Aug 2, 2019)

Leftists hate the working class in America because they're White and naturally Fascist. A workers revolution in the USA, even if it included all races, would result in an extremely reactionary and violent government. Much like Stalin's years in the USSR which caused almost all the Leftists there to leave and fight it. I'd support this. All liberal fag scum would be stomped into the dirt by the angry and oppressed American worker and the anti White shit would stop.


----------



## Classist. (Aug 2, 2019)

They don't, or at least not inherently. Cuntish soccer moms (or their equivalents) have always latched onto socially acceptable movements that let them feel superior and be a cunt to normal people. In the 80's/90's it was the Religious right and the satanic panic, now it's Soc Jus and diversity, in the future it'll be something else. I'm not a lefty myself but they can be an absolute joy to talk to/drunkenly argue about obscure 19th century German philosophers with. If anything the real lefties these days are a victim of their own success, and I sympathize deeply with them. Pic very much related, from back when the shoe was on the other foot:


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 2, 2019)

Hey guys, let's discuss philsophy and politics.


----------



## Niggernerd (Aug 2, 2019)

All sides are lolcows.
Except The kiwi party. Null for Errverlord of the Americas


----------



## LyapunovCriterion (Aug 2, 2019)

If you ever worked a 60h shift job, there's no way you'd be a leftist. At that point, you just want to get home and keep most of your paycheck intact. Instead, they want a significant percentage of it for social programs aimed at people who can't or choose not to work.


----------



## Bum Driller (Aug 4, 2019)

Fek said:


> In an argument, speaking quite generally:
> 
> The right will view the left as being wrong.
> 
> ...



That's bullshit. Both sides have lots of people who see the other as being inherently evil. And both sides have lots of people who see the other as being just wrong as far as opinions go. Just like there are plethora of leftists seeing everyone on the right as being nazi, there really are just as much right-wingers who honestly believe that leftists want to destroy the entire civilization just for the sake of destroying it. Both sides should purge their respective ranks from these types, for in truth western civilization relies very much on the dialogue between these two opposing poles of political thought, and that dialogue is possible only when you don't dehumanize your opponents.


----------



## The best and greatest (Aug 4, 2019)

Niggernerd said:


> All sides are lolcows.
> Except The kiwi party. Null for Errverlord of the Americas


I think the micro-nation of Oopistan centered on his house is a more attainable goal.


----------



## Fek (Aug 5, 2019)

Bum Driller said:


> That's bullshit. Both sides have lots of people who see the other as being inherently evil.


In the context of the "present day" (which you can certainly argue I should have made clear in my previous post), I really do think my generalization holds. In fact, I think you'd be hard pressed to say the political nutjob scales aren't currently tipped horrendously towards the left without being willfully dishonest or straight up ignorant. 

How about online spaces as a prime example: There's a very obvious initiative to remove typically right-wing political positions/speech from websites (classified as open platforms, no less) across the internet. What is deliberate censorship and subversive/deceitful tactics of manipulation if not _evil_ (not to mention straight up illegal given they're violating platform protections under US law)?

Academia is also suffering from a plague of leftist/Marxist dogma. Do you think there's just as many skinheads across campus getting radicalized by professors? Or beyond that - do you think there's some sort of institution anywhere in America that has comparable pull (not to mention _funding_) to academia and is also radicalizing people in a right-wing fashion? Come on now.

You can't have academia churning out _stunning_ and _brave_ overgrown baby Marxists every year with their shitty intersectional studies degrees (ie: institutionalized leftist dogma) and think the number of whackjobs is going to remain in balance. The Holy Order of the SJW is out of flippin' control, and no small part of that has to do with just how many exist, comparatively, to the other side of the coin.

And to go one further: can you name me any habitual gatherings of radical right-wingers who are allowed to terrorize towns (and in one city in particular: with indirect endorsement via disallowing law enforcement to step in) without getting hauled away?

Now, for what it's worth: If you somehow think I'm blind to one side or the other, do note I was just as vocal about religious crazies ~15-18 years ago. I'd say they were very much right wing, wouldn't you? I just call it as I see it.


> And both sides have lots of people who see the other as being just wrong as far as opinions go.


_Of course_ there are people on the left that are still somewhat sane with whom you can have a rational discussion (even if they simply think you're wrong).
_Of course_ there are people on both sides of the fence that are clearly crazy.

I'm not going to go down the list qualifying every last possible thing that may cause someone's feelings to get hurt because they didn't read the first sentence of my previous post. You're clearly free to disagree with the generalization, but I'm not sure taking it as more than that is terribly helpful either.


> Just like there are plethora of leftists seeing everyone on the right as being nazi, there really are just as much right-wingers who honestly believe that leftists want to destroy the entire civilization just for the sake of destroying it.


Again, I just have to straight up disagree. I don't think the numbers are remotely close to being even right now.


> Both sides should purge their respective ranks from these types, for in truth western civilization relies very much on the dialogue between these two opposing poles of political thought, and that dialogue is possible only when you don't dehumanize your opponents.


Now here, I..almost completely and wholeheartedly agree with you. Instead of outright purging people due to their less-than-stellar views, I think they need to be shown where they have gone astray, and given closure as to why their (hopefully past) beliefs or opinions were not as correct or logically consistent as they could have been. If you let people run off into the shadows to hide in exile, they'll just fester like a societal cancer until you (or your kids/grandkids) have to deal with it all over again. That's no good, either.

Incidentally - shaming/mocking does serve a net positive means to that ends as well (so long as it's followed with proper levels of compassion if someone acknowledges their mistakes).

Other than that? I fully agree that we're reliant on both sides (hopefully respectfully) disagreeing with one another and finding common ground where possible..

..even if lefties have a nasty habit of coming off as holier-than-thou head-up-ass elitist.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Aug 8, 2019)

BILLY MAYS said:


> run opsimulator.exe


Yeah this. Billy Mays Here with a well placed NPC meme.



Bum Driller said:


> That's bullshit. Both sides have lots of people who see the other as being inherently evil. And both sides have lots of people who see the other as being just wrong as far as opinions go. Just like there are plethora of leftists seeing everyone on the right as being nazi, there really are just as much right-wingers who honestly believe that leftists want to destroy the entire civilization just for the sake of destroying it. Both sides should purge their respective ranks from these types, for in truth western civilization relies very much on the dialogue between these two opposing poles of political thought, and that dialogue is possible only when you don't dehumanize your opponents.


Actually, it's not. There are studies to back it up which, at least on the face of them, have good methodology.

Here's a link to the very dry paper on the study itself: http://faculty.virginia.edu/haidtla...moral-stereotypes-of-libs-and-cons.pub601.pdf

Here's an article about the study that's considerably less dry, but also more filled with opinion and anecdotes:
https://ricochet.com/76902/archives...erals-liberals-dont-understand-conservatives/

Here's an article about something similar, but more focused on the psychology field:
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/psychologists-looked-in-the-mirror-and-saw-a-bunch-of-liberals/

Of course, there are people on both sides who view the other side as evil. But statistically, hard liberals are more likely to think hard conservatives are "evil" than the other way around. People closer to the middle tend to have less extreme opinions (imagine that).


----------



## Slap47 (Aug 8, 2019)

As opposed to conservatives? Pretty much every southern city has a rich quarter where all of the elites segregate themselves. The Republicans run billionaires and overtly snobbish people like Mitt Romney. 

The reality is that both parties are run by elites. 

Urban yuppy types are elitist but they're both Liberal and Conservative. The MGTOW community is full of conservatives who look down on "primitive breeders" and "parasites". Soccer moms thing they're big brained because of their new business... which is actually an MLM. 

Pretty much every group has  snobby elitists. I think the Liberal elitism is just more obvious because of the mixup with their rhetoric. Micheal Moore living a lavish lifestyle while complaining about economic inequality is stupid while Robert Koch advocating for pro-business policies while living lavishly is just a no duh sorta deal.


----------



## Gordon Cole (Aug 8, 2019)

Desire Lines said:


> why are deep thoughts threads made by republicans so terrible?


----------



## Marissa Moira (Aug 8, 2019)

It's all the fault of the white niggers IMO.


----------



## Slap47 (Aug 8, 2019)

Marissa Moira said:


> It's all the fault of the white niggers IMO.



Case and point: Boogie was elitist when he was right wing and is elitist now that he is left wing.


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Aug 8, 2019)

Primarily because leftists have so much control over culture and so it's easier for them to insulate themselves from the other side of the political spectrum. When all you hear is people stating things you agree with as fact and you never in earnest encounter the opposition your views seem self evident and the people who do disagree _must_ be dumb, evil, or both or else they would think like you do. If the right had that level of control on culture they would be snobbish pieces of shit to the same degree as the leftists are now. Case in point the people on the right that spend all their time in echo-chambers become snobbish and self-righteous as can be observed on this very forum.
Generally the least snobbish people, at least that I've met, are those with broad life experiences who place some intrinsic value on the concept of humility. They'll have strong views about things, but when they meet someone they disagree with, they put more value in listening than preaching. They rarely state things as a matter of fact. They speak from a stance of honesty and not from a stance of social duty. They are also extremely rare, and you probably aren't one. I know I don't check all of those boxes.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Aug 8, 2019)

Bum Driller said:


> That's bullshit. Both sides have lots of people who see the other as being inherently evil. And both sides have lots of people who see the other as being just wrong as far as opinions go. Just like there are plethora of leftists seeing everyone on the right as being nazi, there really are just as much right-wingers who honestly believe that leftists want to destroy the entire civilization just for the sake of destroying it. Both sides should purge their respective ranks from these types, for in truth western civilization relies very much on the dialogue between these two opposing poles of political thought, and that dialogue is possible only when you don't dehumanize your opponents.



I really do not think shit like incels screaming about white replacement needs to be dealt with in a thoughtful manner.

I get where they're coming from, but unless they start to peel back the fucking lens into who's shoving these messages into their faces then there's no path forward. We're living in a world where fucking Jacob Rees-Mogg is considered a man of the people for fucks sake.


----------



## Richard29 (Jul 4, 2020)

Heard of the "Karen" compiliation jokes made by white liberals most likely. Basically a tough female they mock now XD

A counter joke. White Liberals who use minorities for their ideology "which is not racist btw -_-" can only change the world in one way. Flinging feces at others. Thats their culture in USA.

I read a comment that stated it truthfully

White supremacist are proud and think they are superior to others, white liberal think they are superior and are ashamed of it.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jul 4, 2020)

Personally I'm bemused at the implication the right is any better.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Jul 4, 2020)

Modern leftism is globalist. Globalism is inherently elitist.


----------



## Mexican_Wizard_711 (Jul 4, 2020)

Because the Left is Good and the Right is Bad!


----------



## MrJokerRager (Jul 4, 2020)

Coach Kreeton Of All That said:


> I think a lot of this has to do with a number of lefties being middle-upper class and living a coddled life. The same can be said for the early righties of the 80s - 90s. They lived in a damn bubble. And that's somewhat why we have retards like Jordan Hunt or Neckie making asses of themselves or becoming laughingstocks. Just like how we got JTM and Shaner admitting they're exceptional.
> 
> I think these types of people are cursed with this inability to shut the fuck up because they were never slapped in the face or never learned that people perceive reality differently from others. That results in types such as cows being unable to process the way things work when applied to daily life.


Tucker Carlson seems like a cuddled bubble softie given that he used to wear a bowtie for the longest time. How did he manage to break out of it is a story I am interested in, assuming he is now genuine about his beliefs.

Edit: Holy shit I just realized all the shit on this thread is from last year. 

Given now its 2020 post riots where the left wing just turned into the very monsters that right were a couple of years ago. I think the overton window has shifted so much that people who were left 10 years ago are in two camps, either stuck to their beliefs but considered for some reason "right wing" or embraced neoliberal degenerate crony capitalism.

Joe Rogan is the type of liberal who is pro420 and opposed the war in Iraq as well as the Bush administration. A dudebro who could be counted as a democratic voter is now considered "right wing".

Tucker Carlson has argued for anti trust legislation, lower immigration, worker's rights and nationalism as well as taking care of your people. These ideas were mainstream leftist ideas during the progressive era.

Could be that the right wing is just really one big tent these days filled with liberals left out by today's democratic party and the bible belt thumpers along with 2nd amendment advocates. And the left wing is now filled with globalist elites, spoiled rich brats and spooks.


----------



## Gus (Jul 12, 2020)

"Real Emo" only consists of the dc Emotional Hardcore scene and the late 90's Screamo scene. What is known by "Midwest Emo" is nothing but Alternative Rock with questionable real emo influence. When people try to argue that bands like My Chemical Romance are not real emo, while saying that Sunny Day Real Estate is, I can't help not to cringe because they are just as fake emo as My Chemical Romance (plus the pretentiousness). Real emo sounds ENERGETIC, POWERFUL and somewhat HATEFUL. Fake emo is weak, self pity and a failed attempt to direct energy and emotion into music. Some examples of REAL EMO are Pg 99, Rites of Spring, Cap n Jazz (the only real emo band from the midwest scene) and Loma Prieta. Some examples of FAKE EMO are American Football, My Chemical Romance and Mineral EMO BELONGS TO HARDCORE NOT TO INDIE, POP PUNK, ALT ROCK OR ANY OTHER MAINSTREAM GENRE

The truth about "emo" is that most of what is accepted here isnt really emo, it's some form of indie rock. People here point back to Cap'n Jazz and Sunny Day Real Estate as the progenitors of everything they listen to today, which is true, but they are not progenitors of emo. They are pioneers in college indie rock (and in SDRE's case, mainstream indie rock [yeah, they were on MTV in 96 and half the members went to Foo Fighters, look it up]) incorporating influence from post-hardcore and emo.

There's a reason this stuff is called "post-emo indie rock," or as it has been branded thanks to a handful of early 90s bands no one remembers any more who were from the actual midwestern United States and actually played emo (including Gauge, Current, Ordination of Aaron, Endpoint, Split Lip, Friction, and Chino Horde), "Midwest emo." The reason is because it isn't really emo and needs to be distinguished, kind of how 'metalcore' came about when that scene stopped being primarily hardcore and moved to metal/alternative.

In a similar sense, the post-emo/midwest/indiecore scene moved away from hardcore in the mid 90s, and was seen as a new, post-emo movement, hence the name and ridicule from hardcore bands. Meanwhile, I doubt anyone who lists Mineral or American Football as their favorite 90s "emo" bands could name any actual mid/late 90s emo. Sucks cause there's so much good shit: Traluma, Chocolate Kiss, Stratego, Edaline, Twelve Hour Turn, Unionsuit, Blue Water Boy, Still Life, Thumbnail, Four Hundred Years, Assfactor 4, Sleepytime Trio, Amber Inn, The Deadwood Divine, Bread and Circuits, The Red Scare, Metroschifter, Radio Flyer, The Hal Al-Shedad...I could go on.

You see, the fake/real emo dichotomy is nowhere near nuanced enough to capture the layers of relation to emo that all the music referred to as "emo" has. That's a pretty annoyingly confusing sentence so lemme break it down - there are four types of emo:

REAL REAL EMO (emotive hardcore. Usually melodic hardcore punk with minor influences from post punk and what would become, with emocore's help, post-hardcore indie rock; from Rites of Spring and Moss Icon to Walleye and Falling Forward to The Shivering and End on End to Slow Code and GIVE. Emotional hardcore punk rock music)

FAKE REAL EMO (non-hardcore music that gets considered "real emo" by pretentious middle class dorks who have no clue. Usually indie rock, math rock, or post rock that is influenced by the instrumentation, composition, and/or dynamics of emo; from The Van Pelt and Boys Life to Penfold and Boilermaker to Mock Orange and No Knife to empire! empire! and My Heart to Joy to Hightide Hotel and Oso Oso. Post-emotional hardcore punk rock music)

REAL FAKE EMO (non-hardcore music that has just as much influence from emo as FAKE REAL emo, but because it's not sad, mellow, and somber [cough or not rock music] is refuted as "emo" by most twinkle dorks. Usually post-hardcore, alternative rock, or melodic hardcore/pop punk that takes from all the same places as indiemo; from Samiam and Trusty to Sense Field and Grade to Seaweed and Kill Holiday to The Movielife and Boys Night Out to Title Fight and Polar Bear Club to Self Defense Family and Narrow Head. Post-emotional hardcore punk rock and "emo-adjacent" [meaning, diy bands who played shows with emo bands in the underground] music)

FAKE FAKE EMO (non-hardcore, non-emo related music that still gets referred to as such by the mainstream/anyone who thinks emo is synonymous with "sad." Can be anything but most commonly indie rock, because people don't understand the difference between releasing a chart-topping record that influences the whole landscape of music, including the underground and therefore emo; and actually being related to the underground DIY hardcore punk movement known as emo. Take your pick; Weezer, Boys Like Girls, The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus, Modest Mouse, Julien Baker, Pinegrove, Linkin Park, The Cure, Morrissey/Smiths, blink-182, Atreyu, Simple Plan, AFI, My Chemical Romance after their first album (especially Black Parade, a pop rock album), The Front Bottoms)

If you ask me, artists like lil peep, Wicca Phase Springs Eternal, nothing,nowhere, shinigami, and LiL Lotus all fit perfectly into category three, REAL FAKE EMO. These are all DIY artists who are inspired by the same "emo" bands as every revival/sparklepunk/sadwank indie band that gets jerked to death here, but because it only comes through in aesthetic and lyricism as opposed to...oh wait, no, thats exactly the same as pretty much all modern emo -- it is only related to Real Emo (aka REAL REAL EMO) via aesthetic and lyrics - if it's actually related to any degree. The sound is not even kind of close and isn't rooted in hardcore at all. Every twinkle-centric band you love is rooted in indie rock because twinkles dont come from hardcore; every band with a sing along chorus is a pop band. How are you gonna tell me that indie pop artists with sad yelling are emo, but indie trap artists with sad yelling aren't?

TL;DR - here's your ultimatum, indie dorks: either both American Football and Lil Peep are emo, or neither of them are.

Your sad indie rock is not emo either.


----------



## jje100010001 (Jul 12, 2020)

MrJokerRager said:


> Edit: Holy shit I just realized all the shit on this thread is from last year.



It's like all the stuff from last year got put into hyperdrive this year.


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Jul 12, 2020)

ICametoLurk said:


> Leftists hate the working class in America because they're White and naturally Fascist.


If they truly hated the working class then they wouldn't be supporting all these social programs. The claim that the working class is naturally fascist needs to be substantiated. 



ICametoLurk said:


> A workers revolution in the USA, even if it included all races, would result in an extremely reactionary and violent government. Much like Stalin's years in the USSR which caused almost all the Leftists there to leave and fight it. I'd support this. All liberal fag scum would be stomped into the dirt by the angry and oppressed American worker and the anti White shit would stop.


The workers know what their interests are, and it's clear that they reject reactionary ideology. The working class votes for more protections and security in their jobs, which is essentially more socialist economics and government control. most conservatives in the US agree with the social policy of the left wing. It is hard to find a republican who is against gay marriage or is for totally stopping immigration, these people who you expect to form some sort of "extremely reactionary and violent government" won't, in reality if they revolted they would implement more welfare and government control. 

I have no idea where you got the idea that leftists left the USSR, especially when they had closed borders for emigration and immigration. It's possible that they did, but I need proofs


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jul 13, 2020)

Gus said:


> "Real Emo" only consists of the dc Emotional Hardcore scene and the late 90's Screamo scene. What is known by "Midwest Emo" is nothing but Alternative Rock with questionable real emo influence. When people try to argue that bands like My Chemical Romance are not real emo, while saying that Sunny Day Real Estate is, I can't help not to cringe because they are just as fake emo as My Chemical Romance (plus the pretentiousness). Real emo sounds ENERGETIC, POWERFUL and somewhat HATEFUL. Fake emo is weak, self pity and a failed attempt to direct energy and emotion into music. Some examples of REAL EMO are Pg 99, Rites of Spring, Cap n Jazz (the only real emo band from the midwest scene) and Loma Prieta. Some examples of FAKE EMO are American Football, My Chemical Romance and Mineral EMO BELONGS TO HARDCORE NOT TO INDIE, POP PUNK, ALT ROCK OR ANY OTHER MAINSTREAM GENRE
> 
> The truth about "emo" is that most of what is accepted here isnt really emo, it's some form of indie rock. People here point back to Cap'n Jazz and Sunny Day Real Estate as the progenitors of everything they listen to today, which is true, but they are not progenitors of emo. They are pioneers in college indie rock (and in SDRE's case, mainstream indie rock [yeah, they were on MTV in 96 and half the members went to Foo Fighters, look it up]) incorporating influence from post-hardcore and emo.
> 
> ...



Punk rock was a dire and awful mistake in general.

There, I said it.



Indie rock, emo, hardcore punk, it all sucks. All of punk and its spin-offs are awful, pretentious, highly overrated, and never any good to begin with.

Except _maybe_ the post-punk/early Goth stuff from the 80's like Siouxsie and the Banshees or some of the early Sisters of Mercy stuff. Those were good, and were very much the exception to the rule

I'm really just tired of punk being held up and lionized as this great thing in the orthodoxy of pop culture, when really it was Generation X's biggest mistake. And I'm well aware of the irony of decrying punk rock while having an Andrew Eldritch avatar.


Fuck the Punk Subculture. Commie Punks Fuck Off.


----------



## Hux (Jul 13, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> Punk rock was a dire and awful mistake in general.
> 
> There, I said it.
> 
> ...


I've said it before and I'll say it one more time in addition to this: Punk died when GG Allin died and it became even deader when Seth Putnam died


----------



## Pissmaster (Jul 13, 2020)

In modern times, those who lean left seem to be overwhelmingly authoritarian, and those who lean right seem to be overwhelmingly libertarian.

Classic liberal attudes have more in common with the modern right, while the religious right attitudes of the late 20th century have more in common with the modern left. Authoritarians advocate for government censorship based on insane ideas, like the Satanic Panic or seeing racism everywhere, while Libertarians just want the government to leave them alone so they can smoke weed and keep the money they earn.

Naturally, the kind of people that gravitate towards authoritarian attitudes tend to be pushier, and hate being criticized.  They follow some form of godhead and get viscerally upset over anyone contesting their leader.  They're much more likely to maintain a pack mentality with a distinct hierarchy, with the idea that those lower in the hierarchy can be helped by those higher.  Unfortunately, that mentality doesn't account for corruption up the ladder, as those in need won't actually get help if nobody's actually willing to help them, obviously.  And when you're near the top of the hierarchy, where nobody will question you, there aren't any checks and balances in place to assure that you're not going to act like a selfish dictator. Unfortunately as well, the same kind of people who seek power tend to be the ones who deserve it the least. The best leaders are the people who don't want to lead, but do so because nobody else is doing a good job, ironically making pure authoritarians the worst at being an authority.

Their opposition, the libertarian-minded, follows the concept of meritocracy, where everybody is given equal opportunities, and will naturally fall into the roles best fit for them.  Unfortunately, a purely libertarian society doesn't account for when shit hits the fan. If you break your leg from tripping on a curb, and you go buy health insurance, is it really okay for them to deny you coverage because they're a private business and they can do what they want? Is it okay for you to lose your job because you work for a business that isn't legally obligated to keep you employed? Is it okay to starve because you can't afford food, and nobody is obliged to bring you any? Somebody's gotta step in and keep them in check. You know, like.. an authority, perhaps?

So, there will always be people on either side of the coin, except one side's extreme is insufferable and power-hungry, and the other is lackadaisy and unprepared. That's why so many of us fall somewhere within the moderate range, leaning either direction, but the craziest of the crazy will always have the loudest voices, and influence legions of imbeciles.

(I also know I should use the word "liberal" in place of "libertarian", but that word currently has a completely different connotation to what it literally means)


----------



## Wonderful Id (Jul 14, 2020)

If you think that anyone who disagrees with you is a monster, then obviously you are superior to them.  

After all, they aren't even human.


----------



## Saint Alphonsus (Jul 14, 2020)

Pissmaster said:


> In modern times, those who lean left seem to be overwhelmingly authoritarian, and those who lean right seem to be overwhelmingly libertarian.
> 
> Classic liberal attudes have more in common with the modern right, while the religious right attitudes of the late 20th century have more in common with the modern left. Authoritarians advocate for government censorship based on insane ideas, like the Satanic Panic or seeing racism everywhere, while Libertarians just want the government to leave them alone so they can smoke weed and keep the money they earn.
> 
> ...


My only disagreement with this is that the farther left the left goes, the more that yesterday's "leftist" policies become rightist. Without going too far into the weeds, I'll say that it is a mischaracterization to say the Left's primary aim is economic; that may have been the Left of the 19th century, but as you can see by their actions today, they are more than happy to suck up to Big Business and Big Tech in order to advance their agenda.


----------



## Meat Target (Jul 14, 2020)

Saint Alphonsus said:


> My only disagreement with this is that the farther left the left goes, the more that yesterday's "leftist" policies become rightist. Without going too far into the weeds, I'll say that it is a mischaracterization to say the Left's primary aim is economic; that may have been the Left of the 19th century, but as you can see by their actions today, they are more than happy to suck up to Big Business and Big Tech in order to advance their agenda.


"It only takes 20 years for a liberal to become a conservative without changing a single idea".


----------



## Pitere pit (Jul 15, 2020)

Leftists live in a bubble that has to be too woke 4 u.
I remember when I used to hang out these circles. They said that they were leftist but ignore the plight of working class people. They only cared about virtue signalling, being more woker than thou and that's it.

All of them lived in all white rich neighborhoods outside of the multicultural spaces they proclaim to love. But at the moment you bring them to these places they would ridicule, insult and hate them.

They only were leftists because fuck you dad, they didn't know about how the working class were fucked. They only wanted to feel cool and superior to the unwashed masses. It was like fashion for them.


----------



## Spangled Drongo (Jul 15, 2020)

When confronted with examples of insane views on their side, I’ve noticed left wingers will either say “we’re not all like this, I swear” or deny any association and claim it to be the work of trolls, but some of the things shared on social media by people I’ve interacted with offline before say otherwise - maybe I’m just hyper aware because I’m seeing this shit unfold at my university, laugh at them online in my spare time and have a very low tolerance for people who think their view is the only correct one. But quite a few of these left wingers are only seeing the watered down, peace-and-love, touchy-feely side of the ideology. If you say you think we’re all human and should treat one another the same regardless of whatever labels someone might fit, then guess what? You’re one of them!

That’s how they pull in the ones who are otherwise chill and don’t give a shit - this is all too common amongst my age group in this country, one moment it’s reasonable things like “violence is bad, listen to scientific fact rather than kooky alternative medicine, don’t be a dick”, the next it’s BLM, “trans women are women, penises can be female” and bashing on groups they see as privileged because of that dumb prejudice + power definition they use. Disagree and you’re obviously a Trump supporting conservative regardless of your actual views on issues that _aren’t _identity politics.

Not to say this doesn’t come from both sides of the debate - anyone can be an asshole about their opinion and accuse dissenters of being evil and siding with the enemy. Modern politics is a shitshow largely thanks to the internet.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Jul 16, 2020)

Pitere pit said:


> Leftists live in a bubble that has to be too woke 4 u.
> I remember when I used to hang out these circles. They said that they were leftist but ignore the plight of working class people. They only cared about virtue signalling, being more woker than thou and that's it.



You can see this shit playing out real-time with GAFCON and same-sex marriage in the Anglican communion.

"poor little ignorant Africans, they're lucky that they have people from the enlightened west to tell them how to think" -- someone who clearly hates colonialism


----------



## Fork Cartel (Jul 16, 2020)

ITT: my fellow virgins seething


----------



## Ligoskj (Jul 17, 2020)

Saint Alphonsus said:


> the farther left the left goes, the more that yesterday's "leftist" policies become rightist.


This is largely the fault of the American conservatives themselves, because outside what happens during the elections (the only time the Republicans are actually trying to stand up for their agenda), many of them openly conduct a conciliatory policy with liberals/democrats and do little to put their values as paramount. On the other hand we shouldn't forget that the liberals in the American government only formally follow their "leftist policy". Despite all their promises to end poverty and unemployment, the chance that an ordinary American will be left without a livelihood in the second half of the 2000s and 2010s was many times higher than during the neo-liberal economy policies of the 90s, which was led by the Republican Party and in many ways by Bill Clinton himself. Many liberals are still very pro-business, 99% of the American economy is adjective to small and medium businesses. All that liberals have achieved over the past 20 years was an establishing of the excessive sympathic policies for people of color and illegal immigrants that exist at the expense of the radical demonization of White Americans, a health care reform that provoked a decline in household incomes for US citizens in the early 2010s and the legalization of fictitious same-sex marriage, because the very structure of marriage denies a union between two men or two women.


----------



## Fek (Jul 17, 2020)

Bum Driller said:


> That's bullshit. Both sides have lots of people who see the other as being inherently evil. And both sides have lots of people who see the other as being just wrong as far as opinions go. *Just like there are plethora of leftists seeing everyone on the right as being nazi, there really are just as much right-wingers who honestly believe that leftists want to destroy the entire civilization just for the sake of destroying it. *




It's rather prophetic to look back on year old posts given the state of things right now. Pushing past petty and pointless notions of "I told you so" - I'd rather have livelihoods restored, stores reopened, and statues back up on their fucking plinths. Vindication is never worth its price.

_If we only knew how bad things really are.._


----------



## -4ZURE- (Jul 17, 2020)

I am going to go against the pack a little on this answer and say that Leftism is not the inherent issue and is more a byproduct of a bigger issue.

I think why we see elitism is simply due to the increase in para-social activity and decrease in distinction between the real and virtual worlds. The internet is no longer the escapism of say tv, but more a part of one’s life at this point. What makes elitists is how far they go into making online their identity.

In recent times, many are going without real relationships as the internet and increase in productivity has lead to less social opportunity. For many, they have no friends or goals in the real world and build their identity completely around being a part of a group online and wasting away on Twitter, FaceBook, or Reddit. Elitism is mustered as they build their entire lives around said thing whether that be video games, sports, tv, movies, or in this case politics. When you build your identity around an online topic, you get people who are super defensive and holy than thou as this is their contribution to the world.

As an example: MovieBob is the perfect target. The dude got fired at least twice to my knowledge, and lives at home with his parents. He has no girlfriend or presumably any real friends. As for his goals in life, what are they? Talk about Super Mario Bros. 3 as a life changing experience for the millionth time? The dude has nothing. Politics are the only thing he really has, and the only thing to give him positive attention, even if it is with con artists like Anita. He acts high and mighty about his left ideals, as that is it, that is the only thing he truly has outside of his coonsomer mindset.

The truth is, internet elitism is not a leftist thing, the left just culminated a group between 2013-15 that can house these poor souls as a form of escape from their sad reality. Other groups online act exactly like this. We have Consoomers who dedicate their entire life to Disney, we have Nintendo fanboys that center their lives around a console era, and do I have to mention K-Pop stans. You can find the same type of elitism in many groups as they all get overly defensive about their brand and spend hours going off about it.

If you want to avoid becoming an elitist all you have to do are a few things:
1) Have an actual goal or get real life friends. Either will keep you grounded in reality.
2) Separate online and off.
3) Try new things, get involved in different groups. Do not build all your interests around one thing or mainstream material. A more rounded person is one with a more diverse color palette
4) Be able to accept opposition.


----------



## Damien Thorne (Jul 17, 2020)

The leftists are becoming increasingly irrelevant these days.  I mean, they must really want Trump for another four years if they are putting Biden against him.  And their numbers are shrinking due to their super elitist desire to see who can be the most woke person in the room.  People tend to notice when a group starts disowning its own members for off hand things they may have said a decade ago.  Their purity tests are so stringent that eventually nobody will be left in the world who is able to live up to them all.  And it seems to me that the people who are complaining the most about white privilege are white suburban women who benefit the most from it these days:


----------



## Fek (Jul 17, 2020)

-4ZURE- said:


> The truth is, internet elitism is not a leftist thing, the left just culminated a group between 2013-15 that can house these poor souls as a form of escape from their sad reality. Other groups online act exactly like this. We have Consoomers who dedicate their entire life to Disney, we have Nintendo fanboys that center their lives around a console era, and do I have to mention K-Pop stans. You can find the same type of elitism in many groups as they all get overly defensive about their brand and spend hours going off about it.



I'm reminded of some old story about how most people, if left on their own, will scurry off and immediately start building/seeking false idols to worship in absence of some sort of unifying moral doctrine keeping their asses in check..

..I mean, say what you want about Christianity in particular. I think there's a reason it's been so successful for so long, and the "elitism" being discussed is one of many glaring issues in the modern day West that it helped hold in check. Nothing is perfect, but some systems of morality are _clearly_ better than others.

Would you rather have people worshipping aspects of globohomo hellbent on ensuring your _entire fucking society_ comes unglued (whether actively or through sheer apathetic brainless consooming), or tolerating a group of religious nuts hellbent on "preserving society" in ways which you may not agree? Personally, I'd take the religious brand of elitism over what we have today every single time. I fucking hate things have gotten to the point where I've even thought about that.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Jul 17, 2020)

The problem of the left is that it was the hot rebelious fashion of the 90-00's and a good chunk of the people liking it never really grown out of this perception (both of who they are and who their opponents are). That's why there's the disconnect of them behaving like they are stepping up against Christians parents who think babies are immediately formed upon conception, rather than actually legitimate criticism of their actions.


----------



## Pitere pit (Jul 17, 2020)

eternal dog mongler said:


> You can see this shit playing out real-time with GAFCON and same-sex marriage in the Anglican communion.
> 
> "poor little ignorant Africans, they're lucky that they have people from the enlightened west to tell them how to think" -- someone who clearly hates colonialism


Yeah, and this happen to how evil western colonists invented the gender binary. Curious that Mauritanians know which gender must suffer the tit flattening or ablation, or which people must shallow the semen from elders on order to pass to adulthood.
Leftisfs are stuck in the noble savage myth but with a twist, they can't do no wrong even if their practices are barbaric, if so, they say is their culture or blame whitey.


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Jul 17, 2020)

Austrian Conscript 1915 said:


> If they truly hated the working class then they wouldn't be supporting all these social programs. The claim that the working class is naturally fascist needs to be substantiated.


Lucky for us New Discourses has the definitions we need to do this.
Fascism, as defined under social justice, is "anything that supports or maintains oppression, or that could possibly be used to do so if authoritarianism were to arise" source.
Any working class person who supports "neoliberalism, capitalism, corporatism, conservatism, police, order, civil society, science, liberalism, individualism, [and] meritocracy" are fascist. Fascism, when used by anti-fascists, also extends to those are complicit in all of these thing, complicity being defined broadly as anyone who uncritically benefits from systems of oppression, source. Critical is defined as "be aware of and resist (systemic) power and disrupt established systems and ways of thinking" source.
These systems of oppression are named above, and you can see one of them is capitalism. Therefore anyone who benefits from capitalism and isn't critical of it is complicit and therefore a fascist. _Any_ working class person who makes enough money at their job to live somewhat comfortably and doesn't seek to destroy their livelihood is a fascist. I would say this covers the vast majority of working class people. You can see the small leap it takes to call working class people _naturally_ fascist when people naturally don't want to destroy their livelihood.

The connection between white/whiteness and fascism is even shorter.


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Jul 17, 2020)

MAPK phosphatase said:


> Lucky for us New Discourses has the definitions we need to do this.
> Fascism, as defined under social justice, is "anything that supports or maintains oppression, or that could possibly be used to do so if authoritarianism were to arise" source.
> Any working class person who supports "neoliberalism, capitalism, corporatism, conservatism, police, order, civil society, science, liberalism, individualism, [and] meritocracy" are fascist. Fascism, when used by anti-fascists, also extends to those are complicit in all of these thing, complicity being defined broadly as anyone who uncritically benefits from systems of oppression, source. Critical is defined as "be aware of and resist (systemic) power and disrupt established systems and ways of thinking" source.
> These systems of oppression are named above, and you can see one of them is capitalism. Therefore anyone who benefits from capitalism and isn't critical of it is complicit and therefore a fascist. _Any_ working class person who makes enough money at their job to live somewhat comfortably and doesn't seek to destroy their livelihood is a fascist. I would say this covers the vast majority of working class people. You can see the small leap it takes to call working class people _naturally_ fascist when people naturally don't want to destroy their livelihood.
> ...


It's crazy how crazy these leftists are, but what I was mainly referring to was the lower class, namely blacks, the majority of hispanics and illegal aliens. The left is supporting the lower class because that's their voting base, so when they push social programs those are the people they are pandering to. And who pays for these new social programs? it's obviously not the 1% with all their tax evasions, it's white middle class workers and business owners. 
In a way the left is progressing steadily to their goal of making all people equal, they are attacking the white middle class and beating them into the dirt with new taxes so that they eventually fall into the lower class and possibly vote democrat. And moreover, when the middle class becomes lower class they will benefit from the social programs (if there's anyone still able to pay for them).


----------



## -4ZURE- (Jul 17, 2020)

wtfNeedSignUp said:


> The problem of the left is that it was the hot rebelious fashion of the 90-00's and a good chunk of the people liking it never really grown out of this perception (both of who they are and who their opponents are). That's why there's the disconnect of them behaving like they are stepping up against Christians parents who think babies are immediately formed upon conception, rather than actually legitimate criticism of their actions.


You sir, hit it right on the mark, but I would like to elaborate on this point further.

It is true, the sides have sort of switched in a sense, which is leaving many older generations behind. They cannot seem to get that their side may be bad, or they do but Trump is worse. A part that really makes it harder is that these generations grew up on tv and thus trust only tv. They only know what the very limited scope of the television is telling them. We may see CNN as untrustworthy, but to them they are fair and unbiased. Their media also promotes the mentality. Look at modern SNL which is basically just full of lectures now. The audience seems to believe it is fair as ever, they most certainly are not treating Trump worse than previous presidents, and they still make fun of both sides.

As for their internet experience, it is solely FaceBook. Now while FaceBook may have republicans, the problem is that they are Boomer Republicans. They are the type that takes an article from parody sites like the Onion and treats it as fact. In effect, we now have older generations that view Democrats as flawless, and how could they not. Media never challenges them and only acts to reaffirm that Trump is Hitler, They never see any Republican perspectives because all they know is Fox News (which they take as fake and biased anyways), and the only republicans they do see are so out of date and touch that it is laughable. Add the years of rebellious phase mentioned previously, and you have elitism.

The flow of information changed, but many did not change with it.


----------



## Eldritch (Jul 28, 2020)

Many times I have approached Communists and Anarchists on sites like RevLeft, and asked for a child's explanation of their ideal system, and been inundated with arcane academic terminology and diagrams that look like they were produced by a schizophrenic.
Perhaps it's funnier to write this off as literal autistic thinking, but assuming this isn't the case, I think it's a result of self-indoctrination. A person with true understanding of a subject, who followed the facts to their conclusions can break down their views, explain the why and how. Many of these far lefties adopted their views to fit in with peers. They chose to agree with the conclusion before the facts led them there and as such, they can only work backwards. Much like in religion, you can't convince a skeptic by repeating that GodJesus loves you, without explaining why you should believe in GodJesus in the first place. 
Thus, they ironically set themselves as an upper class of intellectuals, who don't have to justify themselves to the peasants who are too stupid to understand their brilliant theories.

This is how you get a "populist" movement that has no popularity among common people.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Jul 28, 2020)

Fek said:


> I'm reminded of some old story about how most people, if left on their own, will scurry off and immediately start building/seeking false idols to worship in absence of some sort of unifying moral doctrine keeping their asses in check..
> 
> ..I mean, say what you want about Christianity in particular. I think there's a reason it's been so successful for so long, and the "elitism" being discussed is one of many glaring issues in the modern day West that it helped hold in check. Nothing is perfect, but some systems of morality are _clearly_ better than others.
> 
> Would you rather have people worshipping aspects of globohomo hellbent on ensuring your _entire fucking society_ comes unglued (whether actively or through sheer apathetic brainless consooming), or tolerating a group of religious nuts hellbent on "preserving society" in ways which you may not agree? Personally, I'd take the religious brand of elitism over what we have today every single time. I fucking hate things have gotten to the point where I've even thought about that.


As a religious person, I wouldn't: I'd rather not see all of my friends burned as heretics.
Cancel culture, thus far, does not have the power to sentence white men to death for no reason, and likely never will.  They can ruin reputations, but that's it.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Jul 28, 2020)

Read The Road to Wigan Pier for your answer.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Jul 29, 2020)

ideology itself is elitist as it mere presence creates a rift between those within from those without the ideological frame of thought. You add extra filters on top of that like cryptic terminology, gatekeeping based on identity (such as wealth, level of education, race and career) newspeak that changes long agreed upon concepts into their own map of meaning that need to be threaded carefully and an enforced unique form of puritanism and after a while you reduce it only to a very gregarious group of people who feel have all their answers because they received the prolonged induction towards that view and hence feel only them, the inducted, can push the rest of the ignorant cattle into whatever utopia exists in their heads after years of brainwashing.

You get rich people with phds fully indoctrinated talking about proletarian revolution while hating actual proles because most working class people don' t want some bureaucrat ruling over every inch of their lifes and they want their money  to not loose value but only because they are capitalist pawns, in the studied marxist mind those proles need their agency taken away with patronizing and condescending  excuses because the enlightened few commissars that studied the theory and praxis know whats best for the future and the revolution and have the equivalent of "white mans burden" towards the working class. A "bourgoise humanities student burden" if you will, its for them to show the working class what they really want. Of course these enlightened zealots need total control of the state, but is only fair, if the ideology is right then its meritocracy that the best partisans of that ideology get to absolute rule, is the only way to force society world towards the future communist society, despite societies realities or whishes. 

Is not only elitist , is paternalistic


----------



## [Redacted]-san (Aug 12, 2020)

My only guess is that the left elites will be screaming at people to make their arguments more true, or something. And then act like victims for being called out for saying misinformed or awful crap online. That's just a wild guess though. I never like elites of any kind anyways.


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Aug 12, 2020)

LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] said:


> ideology itself is elitist as it mere presence creates a rift between those within from those without the ideological frame of thought. You add extra filters on top of that like cryptic terminology, gatekeeping based on identity (such as wealth, level of education, race and career) newspeak that changes long agreed upon concepts into their own map of meaning that need to be threaded carefully and an enforced unique form of puritanism and after a while you reduce it only to a very gregarious group of people who feel have all their answers because they received the prolonged induction towards that view and hence feel only them, the inducted, can push the rest of the ignorant cattle into whatever utopia exists in their heads after years of brainwashing.
> 
> You get rich people with phds fully indoctrinated talking about proletarian revolution while hating actual proles because most working class people don' t want some bureaucrat ruling over every inch of their lifes and they want their money  to not loose value but only because they are capitalist pawns, in the studied marxist mind those proles need their agency taken away with patronizing and condescending  excuses because the enlightened few commissars that studied the theory and praxis know whats best for the future and the revolution and have the equivalent of "white mans burden" towards the working class. A "bourgoise humanities student burden" if you will, its for them to show the working class what they really want. Of course these enlightened zealots need total control of the state, but is only fair, if the ideology is right then its meritocracy that the best partisans of that ideology get to absolute rule, is the only way to force society world towards the future communist society, despite societies realities or whishes.
> 
> Is not only elitist , is paternalistic


This is exactly why you needed actual old paternalistic Elites to keep the merchant class from chimping out like this.

Tragicly they are all gone now, so there is nothing to stop the burghers from LARPing as the new Elite and making tons of vanguards for dozens of retarded ideologies.


----------



## DeadFish (Aug 13, 2020)

Someone here suspected the left is an idealogy validating those with cluster b disorders.

It be nice to use the same methods the left uses to enforce compliance to weed out those suffering from malignant mental disorders.


----------



## jorgoth (Aug 14, 2020)

Long story short, vindictiveness towards others + inferiority complex + lust for power + sheltered middle class existence.



> It be nice to use the same methods the left uses to enforce compliance to weed out those suffering from malignant mental disorders.



It's called traditional Catholicism.

Also, here's a nice quote from Nietzsche that a lot of people might find relevant:



> Yet the priests are, as is notorious, the worst enemies. Why? Because they are the weakest. Their weakness causes their hate to expand into a monstrous and sinister shape, a shape that is most crafty and most poisonous. The really great haters in the history of the world have always been priests, who are also the cleverest haters – in comparison with the cleverness of priestly revenge, every other piece of cleverness is practically negligible. -Friedrich Nietzshce, On the Genealogy of Morals


----------



## DeadFish (Aug 14, 2020)

jorgoth said:


> Long story short, vindictiveness towards others + inferiority complex + lust for power + sheltered middle class existence.
> 
> 
> 
> It's called traditional Catholicism.


Not what I was thinking and some say marxism is a secular form christianity.


----------



## jorgoth (Aug 14, 2020)

Marxism mostly ignores psychology, so in this case I would say no, and besides you were looking for something that was a "white hat" version of woke leftist thought policing.


----------



## Ash Gassem (Aug 15, 2020)

Drunk and Pour said:


> It's become so ingrained in our cultural conscience that you only need to blindly follow Dem/left ideology without actually putting the effort into thinking about the ideology and why you agree with it, and that automatically makes you "right" and better than the "other" side.  Anybody on the "other" side is alt-right/far right/extreme right, and therefore is automatically bad.


To buttress this point, consider how often articles or televised news stories use the terms "far right" or extreme right vs. how often they use the term "far left" or "extreme left."  They're rife with the former, whereas the latter is very rarely used.  The right in this country is to the left of where the left was a decade ago, yet none of the current left think of themselves as extreme left, and they never will, because that concept doesn't exist in discourse.


----------



## jorgoth (Aug 16, 2020)

ConfederateIrishman said:


> This is exactly why you needed actual old paternalistic Elites to keep the merchant class from chimping out like this.
> 
> Tragicly they are all gone now, so there is nothing to stop the burghers from LARPing as the new Elite and making tons of vanguards for dozens of retarded ideologies.



Somebody's been reading Peter Turchin.

Rich Americans tend to be more politically active than the rest of the population. They support candidates who share their views and values; they sometimes run for office themselves. Yet the supply of political offices has stayed flat (there are still 100 senators and 435 representatives — the same numbers as in 1970). In technical terms, such a situation is known as “elite overproduction.”


----------



## DeadFish (Aug 16, 2020)

jorgoth said:


> Marxism mostly ignores psychology, so in this case I would say no, and besides you were looking for something that was a "white hat" version of woke leftist thought policing.


Donno. They seem to be  experts at manipulating people to great effect.

Yes I'm looking for white hat version. Imagine such a thing targeting cluster b disorders. World would be a better place.


----------



## jorgoth (Aug 17, 2020)

Right, and I'm saying that Traditional Catholicism seems to target/expel such people.


----------



## Exfurminatus Now (Aug 17, 2020)

muh_moobs said:


> Short answer: Too much flavor-aide
> 
> Long answer: Immaturity/evolutionary psychology.
> 
> ...




You hit the nail on the head. I consider myself liberal in many ways, and the amount of times I've been called "racist" or "bigot" for simply coming to a different conclusion on whatever issue is mind boggling. I end up having to fend off 6 people at once in the comments, because now, out of nowhere, I'm an enemy. People who don't even know me think they have me all figured out based on one comment left respectfully disagreeing with the premise of the OP. 

I shit you not, I was called a "danger to the community" for saying that I don't think it's a good idea for parents to assume their toddlers are trans and prep them for a sex change. It was at that point I felt vindicated in my position that the SJW mentality is a dangerous one. 

It's sad, because I believe in the general ideals of "Social Justice", but due to the methodology by which it operates and the astounding lack of critical thinking displayed from it's "warriors", I have to disavow.


----------



## muh_moobs (Aug 17, 2020)

ConfederateIrishman said:


> This is exactly why you needed actual old paternalistic Elites to keep the merchant class from chimping out like this.
> 
> Tragicly they are all gone now, so there is nothing to stop the burghers from LARPing as the new Elite and making tons of vanguards for dozens of retarded ideologies.



Why do you think the left complains about "the patriarchy" so frequently and so hard?


----------



## Alexander Thaut (Aug 17, 2020)

Lefties don't like it when things don't go their way. Someone explain how asians are equivalent to whiteness?


----------



## JoseRaulChupacabra (Aug 17, 2020)

Czargon the Red said:


> View attachment 1526760
> 
> Lefties don't like it when things don't go their way. Someone explain how asians are equivalent to whiteness?


Maybe because some of them are pale as fuck?

Kidding aside, this shit can't be real, right?  It's cause they act white and totally not because they provide a setting that helps their children to prosper.


----------



## Eldritch (Aug 17, 2020)

Czargon the Red said:


> Lefties don't like it when things don't go their way. Someone explain how asians are equivalent to whiteness?


We stirr honorary aryan, firthy gaijin.


----------



## Alexander Thaut (Aug 17, 2020)

JoseRaulChupacabra said:


> Maybe because some of them are pale as fuck?
> 
> Kidding aside, this shit can't be real, right?  It's cause they act white and totally not because they provide a setting that helps their children to prosper.





Eldritch said:


> We stirr honorary aryan, firthy gaijin.



I'm looking forward to idiots trying to justify Yale/Harvard being anti-asian in their admissions based on scores. Wasn't there a lawsuit about this that they lost? And fairly recently too!


----------



## Jewish Porn Hoe (Aug 19, 2020)

Czargon the Red said:


> Lefties don't like it when things don't go their way. Someone explain how asians are equivalent to whiteness?


While this particular specimen looks like a /pol/ infograph and a Facebook boomer meme had a child the sentiment behind it is very real.
Even now, before they have run out of white people to direct their 2 minutes hate at, there is rhetoric flying around directed especially at Asians and Indians (esp. fair skinned, high caste ones) accusing them of being "white adjacent" and therefore profiting from white privilege.
Very fitting tbh because both categories have profited amply from discriminatory policies aimed at whites, so the crocodile can eat them next.
Same goes Hispanics with little to no Amerind ancestry too.

They'll be finding "white adjacent" people profiting off "internalized racism" and "white supremacy" all the way to the blackest of black central africans.


----------



## Made In China (Aug 19, 2020)

Maybe if everyone else was more elitist normies wouldn't have destroyed every community they invaded.


----------



## Alexander Thaut (Aug 19, 2020)

Jewish Porn Hoe said:


> While this particular specimen looks like a /pol/ infograph and a Facebook boomer meme had a child the sentiment behind it is very real.
> Even now, before they have run out of white people to direct their 2 minutes hate at, there is rhetoric flying around directed especially at Asians and Indians (esp. fair skinned, high caste ones) accusing them of being "white adjacent" and therefore profiting from white privilege.
> Very fitting tbh because both categories have profited amply from discriminatory policies aimed at whites, so the crocodile can eat them next.
> Same goes Hispanics with little to no Amerind ancestry too.
> ...


watch them eat themselves, ourobourically.


----------



## DrunkenDozing (Aug 20, 2020)

Well if the definition of anti-whiteness is misspent tax dollars, riots, arson, vandalism, violent territorial occupation, murder, rape, etc... as our moral betters have so eloquently demonstrated recently I  guess asians were just whites who sewed their eyes half closed all along.

Honestly this makes as much sense as blacks thinking white people have ingrained wolf DNA.


----------



## byuu (Aug 20, 2020)

God damn elitist libtards think they're better than me.
Now let me go on a rant about how much better I am than all the retarded degenerate leftists.


----------



## 5t3n0g0ph3r (Aug 28, 2020)

Are the elitists pieces of crap because they are leftists or are the leftists pieces of crap because they are elitists?


----------



## Jon Conroy (Aug 28, 2020)

Anyone who morally grandstands and shouts there philosophy from a roof are quick to fall when the ledge gives out. They are the kind of people that when the social narrative changes so to does the narrative in their mind. If we as culture tomorrow proclaim that to part take in total chaos then chaos is now tranquility and the tranquility the pandemonium. All of this comes from our self to feed our inner ego or vanity.


----------



## Cool Dog (Oct 2, 2021)

King Koalemos said:


> View attachment 1526760
> 
> Lefties don't like it when things don't go their way. Someone explain how asians are equivalent to whiteness?


Jeez I wonder...


> Haidt is Jewish and was born in New York City, and raised in Scarsdale, New York.[12][13][14] His grandparents were immigrants from Russia and Poland.[15]


Like fucking clockwork

You know if I was just a regular jewish guy just minding my own business I would be very concerned about how all this divisive shit its being promoted by some many people of my group because when the music stops and this farce its no longer sustainable and people need somebody to blame for the untold damaged this caused who you think is gonna get it?


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Oct 2, 2021)

Because they can.


----------

